# The lie and the truth



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I wanted to start a thread based to give example of the stories and the lies that are told to the BS and then the truth that came out.

*The lie*

We are just friends and we just talk and he just gets me.

*the truth*

Found A Facebook conversation she had with another OM where she lead him on to the point to where he sent her a naked picture. Found out she texted with the same OM from the face book incident a year later for nearly a month despite agreeing not to talk to him ever again. 

Found out she was contacting another OM only during the times when I was not around, talking to the OM rather than getting sleep, talking to the OM while she was at work and telling me she was too busy to talk at work.
Found out that the meeting I agreed my wife could meet the 2nd OM was a secret to the OMW and that he was avoiding being seen with my wife. Discovered phone records showing my wife was talking to the 2nd OM for over a hour every day. 


please use this format. I think if we get enough stories that some of the BS's might start seeing how similar a story is to there own situation. please try to keep it as short as possible. This is a thread for the lie's the WS told and the Truth that it ended up being.


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

After those two sections, I would suggest adding the OP names who fit that matching. That way a new reader can quickly go and read relevant threads.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

*The lie:*

It was a friendship that turned into an emotional affair over the last 5 months or so. I've never even kissed him.

*The truth:*

It was a two year, EA/PA that included unfathomable sexual debauchery and sharing of our martial secrets. She wanted it to be an exit affair but he wouldn't leave his wife.


----------



## PastOM (Apr 12, 2013)

To BS from WS (I was OM)

*The Lie:*
It was an EA for three weeks because we were friends and just grew close and so would say ILY.


*The Truth:*
It was an EA/PA for 3 months.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

*The Lie*

Now you know everything.

*The Truth*

I was trying not to hurt you any more than I already had.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

*The Lie*

I've been in love with someone else, but nothing physical happened.

*The Truth*

I've had a 2 1/2 year physical affair with a complete loser who cheats on everyone he knows. Oh, and tomorrow I'll be sleeping with him again.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

*The Lie*

I'm going to see my friend. Won't be back until late.

*The Truth*

I might be seeing my friend, or might be waiting in a supermarket car park for the OM to text me. Later we will be having sex at his house. Oh, I was there earlier too when you were at work.

*The Lie*

We always used a condom

*The Truth*

Despite me not going on the pill for my husband and being terrified of STDs - AIDS in particular - we didn't and I went on the pill for him.


----------



## LRgirl (Apr 9, 2013)

*LIE*
FOR A YEAR

I promise you, I have told you everything.....there is nothing more to tell you, I promise you, baby, you have to believe me. 

*TRUTH*

I've been a serial cheater, when I go away with work over night on conferences, I get too drunk and forget I'm married with children.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

LIE

I tell you nothing physical happened. I swear on kids.

TRUTH

Need I say?


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

*LIE*

I had a horrible headache when I went home from work, so I immediately fell asleep on the couch and did not wake up until around 2am when a neighbor's house alarm went off and it took forever for it to stop. I have been up since then. I feel awful from lack of sleep.

*TRUTH*

One of my scum friends had a birthday party. I went to it with my wh0re. Although what I did was horrible, I want you to give me sympathy so I don't have so much guilt, so I will lie about the headache and house alarm keeping me awake. I was out all night partying and I am really suffering from a hangover. [email protected] that friend for posting his detailed birthday party information on Facebook. Especially the part that said .... In attendance were blah, blah, Mr. Salt and "the girlfriend" (yes, it actually said "girlfriend") of Mr. Salt.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I've got a lot of these 

I wake up at 3 am..see light through our bedroom door, walk out..no one is there, see two cell phones sitting on the kitchen table. I run outside with my car keys in hand in the pouring rain, unlock my car. She pulls up with H in the passenger seat...

LIE

We just went for a car ride so that I could cool down. You went to sleep and I needed to talk to someone about our fighting lately..

TRUTH

You aren't the reason we're fighting. Once you went to bed me and your friend decided to leave the house in her car, go out into the middle of a field and do the dirty while you are sleeping in our bed all snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## still.hurting (Dec 10, 2012)

badbane said:


> Well I wanted to start a thread based to give example of the stories and the lies that are told to the BS and then the truth that came out.
> 
> *The lie*
> 
> ...



The lie; "We only spoke on the phone to each other once or twice..."

The truth; I went through phone records, they spoke on the phone pretty much EVERYDAY, had video chat (amongst other sexual related things) EVERY Saturday, even past dday, when again he lied about them 'not talking' to each other....

Another;

The lie; "I didn't talk to her for over 2weeks after our new babies were born"

The truth; she was the first person he called and sent pictures of our babies to her, within an hr of them being born... He never stopped talking/texting/sexting to her...

Another;

The lie; "Honey, you can't keep calling me during work, I'm getting in the sh!t for it" he said this while his boss was in the car, I found it odd as I didn't really bother him during work hours...

The truth; he was using me as a scapegoat, pretending I was the one who he was calling and taking calls from, BUT it was HER!

I've got WAY too many lies, but u did ask to keep it short :-/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## still.hurting (Dec 10, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> *The Lie*
> 
> Now you know everything.
> 
> ...



Yep, this is definitely another one mine...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

I have a general but all encompassing one that became a verbatim calling card for every OM


*Lie* - "Don't be ridiculous, he's not even my type"

*Truth* - Every single time she said that she had, as it turns out, already shagged them or was planning to !!


----------



## oregonmom (Jan 6, 2012)

*The lie*

She was a customer that came into work once

*The truth*

She was not only a (former) co-worker, but the SIL of one of the owners 

*The lie*

Of course I used a condom, I bought them at 7-11

*The truth*

Didn't use a condom (of course)


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

The Lie

She never bothered me for sex

The Truth

I made her get an IUD so she wouldn't get pregnant


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Lie: I only pecked him on the cheek

Truth: I f**ked him behind your back.

Lie: I ended it ages ago

Truth: evidence shows she was still willing to "play"

Lie: the sexting was fantasy

Truth: she agreed with every filthy suggestion he made


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

THE LIE: 
He meant nothing to me.
THE TRUTH: 
He's the one I run to when I'm stressed.

THE LIE: 
We had sex X number of times. 
THE TRUTH: 
We had sex X+1 to 10. 

THE LIE: 
He's from out of state. 
THE TRUTH:
He lives nearby. 

THE LIE: 
I'm a different person now, I'm done lying and talking to other men. 
THE TRUTH: 
I'm the same liar I always was, I'm just better at it. 

THE LIE: 
I'm changing, it's a slow process. 
THE TRUTH:
Keep forgiving me so I can keep doing what I've been doing. 

THE LIE: 
I love you more than anything in my life.
THE TRUTH: 
Don't leave, I don't want to work that much. I'll hide it better. 

THE LIE: 
It'll never happen again. 
THE TRUTH: 
Just wait long enough. 

THE LIE: 
I took you for granted and didn't realize how much you meant. 
THE TRUTH: 
I got caught. 

THE LIE: 
I'm so sorry I did this to you. 
THE TRUTH: 
I'm so sorry I got caught. 

THE LIE: 
I would have told you on my own eventually. 
THE TRUTH: 
I would have run off as soon as the right one came along. 

THE LIE: 
That's it, there's no more. 
THE TRUTH: 
There's more, I hope you don't find it.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

THE LIE:
On the way back to college while you were competing across the country I just went to see him to say Goodbye so that he knew it was over.
THE TRUTH:
I got naked with him the minute I stopped in his apartment, Yes he cheated on me in the past was a drug using loser, but what the heck you would never find out about it.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

rrrbbbttt said:


> THE LIE:
> On the way back to college while you were competing across the country I just went to see him to say Goodbye so that he knew it was over.
> THE TRUTH:
> I got naked with him the minute I stopped in his apartment, Yes he cheated on me in the past was a drug using loser, but what the heck you would never find out about it.


I worry that something like this might happen in the future. Since the careers like mine involve travel.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

THE LIE:
I only linked up with her after you filed the divorce (Told to me, to the pastor & his wife, to the Christian Psychologist/Marriage Counselor)

THE TRUTH:
Found the phone bills detailing the calls to her number during the last 5 years prior to the divorce filing.

THE LIE:
I never touched her, visited her, spent money on her, was near her ever, in those 7 years after she gave me her number, even after the divorce, although she offered me phone sex, which I entertained "by phone only", despite the 8K miles on your car in those 2 months.

THE TRUTH: 
Uh-Huh

THE LIE:
When she was doing phone sex with me, I had a hard on because I was thinking of you.

THE TRUTH:
Uh-Huh


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Calibre12 said:


> THE LIE:
> I only linked up with her after you filed the divorce (Told to me, to the pastor & his wife, to the Christian Psychologist/Marriage Counselor)
> 
> THE TRUTH:
> ...


:rofl: These are good but the bolded one is just fking briliant - that one split my sides 
:rofl:


----------



## jaded0731 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Lie*:
Why don't you go up to bed.. you need your rest

*Truth*:
I can't wait for you to go to bed so I can j#$ck off with OW on the phone

*Lie:*
I was down in the basement until 3am watching movies

*Truth*:
I was down in the basement [email protected]#$cking off with OW till 3am


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

*The lie: * There is no one else, there never was and there never will be

*The truth:* There were dozens and it lasted for years


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

The lie: I love you.

The truth: I love myself... and porn... and strippers... and hiding money from you... and racking up thousands of dollars of debt behind your back so I can buy expensive things to impress other people, like my OWs and strippers... and my OWs... and treating you like a piece of garbage because the "nice" side of me has been spent up on the OWs...

Ohh, I could go on... and on... and on.......................


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

The lie
Her :It was only us girls at the river
Me : what about tattoo boy
Her : no he wasn't there

The truth
Her in a twitter message: did I tell ya I ****ed the tattoo boy at the river
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

The lie
Me : when else did u cheat on me ? 
Her: never did.. Well at the beach 
Me : oh that's nice 
Her : we just kissed 


The truth 
Me : you ****ed the guy at the beach
Her : yes but just once well twice.. no ..well maybe three times

Took me six days to get this out of her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I feel a little awkward as I never got a lie. Just the horrible, unvarnished, somewhat ugly truth. I am shaking my head as I type this. My God! Did that really all happen to me? Yes, it did.

Would I have been more comfortable with the lies some of you got? On balance, having thought about it, no, I don't think I would have.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I feel a little awkward as I never got a lie. Just the horrible, unvarnished, somewhat ugly truth. I am shaking my head as I type this. My God! Did that really all happen to me? Yes, it did.
> 
> Would I have been more comfortable with the lies some of you got? On balance, having thought about it, no, I don't think I would have.


Yeah Matt - but you have something to laugh about


----------



## urnotme (Jun 1, 2012)

The Lie: You are making too much out of this. You are WAY over reacting.

The Truth: I have been having an ongoing EA/PA with her for years now and everybody knows about it but you.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> *The Lie*
> 
> Now you know everything.
> 
> ...


Not sure that truth is always a truth. Maybe it was in your case Mr Dig.
*The Lie*
I was trying not to hurt you any more than I already had.
*The Truth*
I was embarrassed and was protecting myself.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Thundarr...that is one of the more difficult realities we live with.

Is the truth really the truth?

I believe Regret. Until it's one of THOSE days. Then I have a little doubt.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Headspin said:


> Yeah Matt - but you have something to laugh about


Nope. After 15/16 years it still doesn't even raise a smile. Maybe it should, not there yet...


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Nope. After 15/16 years it still doesn't even raise a smile. Maybe it should, not there yet...


Know what you mean but just look at some of these comments - okay getting away from the amount of shvte we have all gone through there are some incredibly funny moments that Tommy Cooper would have been proud of 

"When she was doing phone sex with me, I had a hard on because I was thinking of you." 

That is just beautifully comedic genius :lol:


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

Thundarr...that is one of the more difficult realities we live with.

Is the truth really the truth?

I believe Regret. Until it's one of THOSE days. Then I have a little doubt.
[Reply] [!!]


Even if you have the truth ...how in the he!! do you ever know ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimesOfChange (Mar 20, 2013)

*LIE*

It was a tourist, only one time in his car and than he left.

*TRUTH*

Her college, at least a 3 month EA that turned into a 8 month + PA.

And countless other lies....


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Lie: (about the thousands of texts at all hours day and night) "It's just a friend of mine who is having major personal problems and needs someone to talk to. Don't worry I think she's over it and I won't need to text her anymore." 

Truth: "It's just my pos boyfriend who I've been shagging and sexting and sending nude pics for over a year. But don't worry I knew you'd figure it out eventually so I'm going to call it off tomorrow and I'll never text him again." (And she didn't! Curve ball in for a strike!)

Lie: I never had an orgasm with him.

Truth: Well that was the truth!!! She would initiate sex with me the next day to make sure she got "hers". She told me to make me feel better!!!!! (Seems like it's hard to have an O from BJs and anal sex. I'll have to take her word on that.)


----------



## Mtts (Apr 16, 2012)

Lie:
There is NOTHING to tell you. I only had met him that night, you're being rediculous.

The Truth: 
We were laying on a couch together, drunk but of course nothing happened beyond this....wait

I think I messed up...you said the lie and the truth...


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> I feel a little awkward as I never got a lie. Just the horrible, unvarnished, somewhat ugly truth. I am shaking my head as I type this. My God! Did that really all happen to me? Yes, it did.
> 
> Would I have been more comfortable with the lies some of you got? On balance, having thought about it, no, I don't think I would have.


Actually Matt, you did get a lie when she pledged to be faithful to you in her vows. You just didn't realize that she meant it conditionally until she wanted to ignore them.

It doesn't matter that she informed you before she cheated. She still lied you.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Headspin said:


> :rofl: These are good but the bolded one is just fking briliant - that one split my sides
> :rofl:


 :rofl: :iagree: 
As Arbitrator said: A hard c...k has no conscience...

Since OW threatened to sue me for harrassment upon the very first contact to confirm the "just friends" status of the 6 year secret, I finally decided to call her bluff...


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Actually Matt, you did get a lie when she pledged to be faithful to you in her vows. You just didn't realize that she meant it conditionally until she wanted to ignore them.
> 
> It doesn't matter that she informed you before she cheated. She still lied you.


I'm not aware of the timing but she actually amended the vows after the wedding and way before she announce the impending affair. She told him if OM by chance ever was come to town she would have the affair. This warning happened way before OM popped up indeed.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

You'll love this one...

LIE: I don't have another phone (burner phone).

TRUTH: Six months after the divorce was final - Eleven year old son, "Look, Dad, Mom got me a cell phone." Dad, "Really? let me see it..." You guessed it, the old burner phone complete with his conact info and even a few undeleted texts. Luckily there wasn't anything unsavory...ggrrrrhhh.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

LIE: I don't even want to think about dating. I mean how am I going to look with two divorces under my belt at the age of 37

TRUTH: Engaged 2 months after that comment, married 2 weeks after the divorce was final....


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Story 1: He's dropping me off at work in the morning, has his full work gear on.

LIE: 

I'm going to be tired at work today

TRUTH:

I'm really planning on going home to have more sex with your friend who you're letting stay with us 



LIE:

Hey, I thought I would go home. I wasn't feeling too well

TRUTH:

I just had sex with your friend three times 



Story 2: We've driven for three days, and plan to stay where H's daughter is 5 days. He tells me I have to stay in the hotel the whole time because exGF won't let me come near his daughter (never met me). I agree reluctantly.. I'm pregnant and sick. We get there at 8:00 pm. He leaves to go see his daughter. I wait up all night, until I finally fall asleep at 2 am. I wake up to him coming in the door at 7 am.

LIE:

When my daughter went to bed, I ended up talking with ExGF and her mom all night, just catching up

TRUTH:

When my daughter went to bed, me and ExGF had sex all night and slept together.



LIE:

ExGF is waiting at the front desk of our motel for me. She says I forgot something at her house

TRUTH:

ExGF is waiting at the front desk of our motel for me. She wants to confront you and size you up. Me and her have been having sex the whole time we've been here, and she thought that I was going to leave you for her.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Lie : You don't mind if I go out with my girlfriends tonight? I might stay at one of their houses.

Truth: I'm going out with a girl to eat. Where we planed to meet 2 guys from our work and go back to his apartment where we will both has sex all night.

Next Day Lie: I had too much to drink last night and fell down.

Next day truth: I had mad sex with this younger guy and he left suck marks ALL over my body for you to find.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

LIE: I didn't call you back last night becasue I was so tired I fell asleep with the (dinner) plate on my chest.

TRUTH: The link up phone calls on the bill, showing sushi for dinner.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

The lie: We just me up for coffee.

the truth : OMW knew nothing of the coffee and OM had to sneak out of the place to not get "caught"


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

The lie: After your mother died, I didn't see him for like 6-8 months.

The truth: Just a couple months ago I found the receipt for the hotel I had gotten for her after a long trip I had worked. It was one of two hotels that she invited him to when I did that. It was the one where they screwed twice in 3 hours...something I never had.

It was less than a month after Ma died.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

*The Lie:*

Nope, I haven't heard from her. I think she got the point babe. 

*The Truth:*

Instead of me calling you on my lunch break, I called her. Matter of fact, we've been calling each other and txting for several days now. When you go to look for a job on Thursday morning, I'm going to meet her so we can "talk" more.

Story: That Wednesday night my gut wouldn't let me sleep. I knew he was lying but had no way to prove it. We talked about ending our relationship all night that night. He tried to rush me away that Thursday morning because he was afraid when she called I would be there. He didn't meet her that day. But he screwed up and left one small clue in his phone after he deleted the txt "Don't call" and I busted him with that. It was all the proof I needed. Recent contacts. 

The truth is, I'll never know the full truth.


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

SomedayDig said:


> The lie: After your mother died, I didn't see him for like 6-8 months.
> 
> The truth: Just a couple months ago I found the receipt for the hotel I had gotten for her after a long trip I had worked. It was one of two hotels that she invited him to when I did that. It was the one where they screwed twice in 3 hours...something I never had.
> 
> It was less than a month after Ma died.


Hi Dig. Sorry to go a little off topic.

I haven't been here a whole lot recently. How're you and Regret doing now?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Mario Kempes said:


> Hi Dig. Sorry to go a little off topic.
> 
> I haven't been here a whole lot recently. How're you and Regret doing now?


Thanks for asking Mario. Regret and I are doing quite well compared to last year. I finally forgave her over Christmas holiday while we were on vacation. I was more for me but she obviously benefitted. We decided while down in Florida, that we would make an extremely bold decision to leave Upstate NY and move. Getting out of this house, which still haunts me despite our promising reconciliation, is such a huge deal.

Moving away from hotels I drive by on a daily basis and simply leaving the area has my spirits soaring. We have done a ton of work both in IC and MC - this is just such a big deal. It was actually her suggestion...and she would be leaving a 16 year teaching job. A big, big sacrifice!


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

SomedayDig said:


> Thanks for asking Mario. Regret and I are doing quite well compared to last year. I finally forgave her over Christmas holiday while we were on vacation. I was more for me but she obviously benefitted. We decided while down in Florida, that we would make an extremely bold decision to leave Upstate NY and move. Getting out of this house, which still haunts me despite our promising reconciliation, is such a huge deal.
> 
> Moving away from hotels I drive by on a daily basis and simply leaving the area has my spirits soaring. We have done a ton of work both in IC and MC - this is just such a big deal. It was actually her suggestion...and she would be leaving a 16 year teaching job. A big, big sacrifice!


Delighted for you both, Dig. I always felt you two had the potential to make it through. You guys are an example to us all.

A new beginning to a new life together . . .


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, man. That means a lot.


----------



## BruisedGirl (Apr 4, 2013)

The Lie:

I promise baby, no more hurt. 

The Truth:

Just as you are beginning to trust me things will go haywire. Our sex life will flip flop from week to week and I'll begin to do things that make you question me again. I'll work late, lie by omission leaving gaps of time questionable and will spend money sporadically with no explanation to you other than i just overspent here and there. 

I will password protect my phone and make you feel like sh!t for wanting to snoop because i owe you nothing. 

I will push you away and make you feel like you are not a priority. In the meantime i will continue to adore and father your kids because i do love them.

One day ill send you and audio message telling you how amazing you are. I'll leave the sweetest note on your bedside table for you to find when you get home. Shortly after I'll break my NC with "****" and crush your world all over again then beg for your forgiveness in hopes that you'll allow me to right my wrongs and ask for your trust... Yet again.


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

*The Lies:*

I swear on a stack of Bibles . . .

I swear to God . . .

With God as my witness . . .

Bring me the Bible; I’ll put my hand on it . . .

God kill me if I’m lying . . .


*The Truth:*

She’s still here. Apparently, there is no God.


----------



## Sweet Ginger (Mar 25, 2013)

(With EA with coworker)
LIE -
She is like a sister to me. We are just friends.

TRUTH - 
I told her I loved her and that she is my fantasy girl. Oh, I also hug her and give her quick kisses on the lips. And every chance I get I flirt with her in a very sexual way.

(With PA with wh0re)
LIE -
I thought I wanted to have sex with her, but I knew if it came right down to it I wouldn't be able to do it, because I couldn't do that to you.

TRUTH -
I was naked with the wh0re and even though I was not able to get something up, I did everything else you can think of to please her. And to top it off I did it at her apartment which is right beside the parking lot where you are twice a week sitting waiting for our daughter to come out of her activity.

(I still think this last truth is just a tip of an iceberg.)


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Lie: I have no idea what that is. Is that some kind of radio?

Truth: The wife found VAR in the car.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

the lie: We just talk about random stuff.

the truth: she slipped up and told me the they talked about what they would be like as a couple.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The lie: you're crazy and paranoid I can't be with someone who doesn't trust me. 
The truth: I was so spot on with everything, thanks to the little thing called gut feeling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

LIE: We are just "catching up" because she is an old friend.

TRUTH: Yes she was an old friend until it crossed the line. I know the kind of catching up you actually did, you admitted it when I made you think I had seen the vids/pics in your phone. You tell me I am bad about assuming things - uh yeah I am pretty good with assumptions being exactly the way I said.

LIE: There was no way I could have seen her while you were out of town. I worked everyday and it is a 2 hour drive over there.

TRUTH: You took a day off work and went to see her, spent the whole day even taking the dog with you so as not to rush back home to care for her. You did not deposit your paycheck, but cashed it then put cash in bank, so I would not see shortage. Also did not bring pay stub home after doing so for 15 years. Also could tell by the phone calls, only one to her on that Monday and not the usual on the way to work one. No other calls that day as on other days you talked for hours. Oh yeah I make assumptions.

Actually my WS does not realize I am a tad smarter than he is, now if I could just get his phone away from him....LOL


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

The Lie: No...I would _never_ see someone else. I love you (hands caressing my face)

The Truth: We all know it now


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

LIE: I told her last night it was a mistake and sorry it went down like this.

Truth: You still talk to her EVERY day so must not have been much of a mistake. 

LIE: I did not want to hurt you anymore

TRUTH: Don't really care if you see the calls on the phone bill or if it hurts you or not.


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

LIE: I am better off by myself.

TRUTH: I am better off without you... but with him.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

LIE: It's just texting. She's just a friend. She knows all about our problems and she gives me advice form the female perspective.

TRUTH: It's not just texting. I'm f*cking her. She knows nothing about you. I told her we were separated pending a divorce.

LIE: I met her at work - she's a friend of a colleague.

TRUTH: I met her on a dating site.

LIE: (When he was out very early one Friday before Christmas and didn't come back till late) I was out in [next town] buying you a special Christmas present.

TRUTH: I was out f*cking OW2 who I started up with immediately after OW1 dumped me because she thought I was too controlling.

LIE: (after I had found credit card receipts for meals for two) It was just meals. She was just a friend. I didn't think I was doing anything wrong.

TRUTH: It wasn't just meals. I was f*cking her. I knew I was doing wrong, but figured you'd never find out because I'm cleverer than you and I can hide it.

LIE: We never had sex (while holding my hand tenderly and looking into my eyes).

TRUTH: We had sex three times. Once in our bed.

LIE: I picked a fight with you and stormed out on Christmas Eve because you were so selfish as to not remember I hate bakewell tarts. How dare you offer me one.

TRUTH: I picked a fight with you because I was pissed off at having to spend Christmas with you instead of my OW2.

LIE: There was only one. I swear.

TRUTH: There were two, but if I tell you about the second one, you might not forgive me so I'm not going to tell.

LIE: There was only one dating site.

TRUTH: There were about six.

LIE: I've told you everything.

TRUTH: Oh, except for that woman I met on a dating site who I stay in contact with and who sends me pictures of her breasts, but I think it's okay to stay in contact with her because honestly, she's not my type and she's just a friend. How dare you try to control me by saying I can't be in contact with her any more.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry - did I break the thread?


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Robsia said:


> Sorry - did I break the thread?


No Robsia,

I think that you've discovered what I did a while back. That this forum is as much about the BS being able to vent, as it is to get practical advice.


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lies : (via text message)
I love you. I am sorry. Really. Very sorry. I feel so alone.

Truth : I am sorry that the silly girl of mine called you and told you everything. Really, she can't help it. Ain't she so innocent ... All is forgiven. No ... Not you and I ... I mean, me and her ... As for feeling so alone, I hope you won't ever find out that I am shacking up with her now.

*************

Now, having just re-read his text message, I feel like seeing him again ... Just to shove the phone up his derriere. :FIREdevil:


----------



## Welsh TXN (Feb 4, 2012)

When I walked in to find him cowering in the bedroom because I left for the weekend because she wanted space because she did not know if she wanted to bewith me anymore

Lie: he stayed over but only cos he drank too much 

Truth: we screwed all night 

Lie : my text because she would not answer calls where are you I want to talk! Response no where you need to know about because I need space from you stop calling and texting me! 

Truth: stop texting me I'm at the OM apartment room (on a college campus) and want to screw him with out you bothering us. 

Lie : text again where are you ! No response 

Truth : response from my supposedly friend who was the OM he got the texts mixed up I'm down stairs at the hotel be up in a bit (my name) is texting me can't wait to be with you again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2013)

Headspin said:


> Know what you mean but just look at some of these comments - okay getting away from the amount of shvte we have all gone through there are some incredibly funny moments that Tommy Cooper would have been proud of
> 
> "When she was doing phone sex with me, I had a hard on because I was thinking of you."
> 
> That is just beautifully comedic genius :lol:


Headspin, 

I had the same reaction. It's hard to believe anyone could SAY this much less expect someone to believe it. Absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Lie:*
I was getting coffee and we bumped into each other..

*Truth:*
We've been 'bumping' into each other for half a decade..


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

This may not fit exactly but our first Christmas apart. 

My XW asked for the kids gifts I had for them. She wanted the gifts to be under the tree for a normal Christmas for the boys. 

Truth she switched the tags to make it look like I didn't buy them gifts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

THE LIE FROM HIM: "We need to talk, Vega. Don't worry. *I'm not cheating on you."*

THE TRUTH: He had been having an EA for several weeks (probably longer). He had set his phone to vibrate so I wouldn't hear it ring when she called. Even though we both "met" her (online) at the same time, he never told me her real name, or showed me any pictures that she sent to him. She sent him a Valentine's day 'card' telling my ex to "come grow old with ME". I saw some texts that showed that they were deliberately keeping the TRUTH about the intensity of their relationship a secret from both me and her stbx. 


THE LIE: "It just happened".

THE TRUTH: He _deliberately_ thought of what to say to her. He _deliberately_ punched each letter on the keyboard...he _deliberately_ formed each word...formed each sentence...formed each paragraph. He _deliberately_ searched through his picture to figure out the 'best' one to send her. And, he _deliberately_ hit *send*. 

She _deliberately_ responded and _deliberately_ sent him pics of her with her cleavage handing out (you KNOW that pic was probably meant for her husband!). 

He anxiously anticipated receiving a text, voicemail, phone call, Private Message and/or email from her. He had NO SELF-CONTROL at ANY TIME. His fingers 'miraculously' hitting every key by themselves, right? And when the phone rang, he just HAD to answer it, right?

"Just happened" my azz...

I'd like to punch them both in the mouth, and immediately afterward tell them "It just happened"!

THE LIE FROM HER TO HIM: "I don't want to hurt Vega"

THE TRUTH: She didn't _*CARE*_ if she hurt me. But saying that she didn't WANT to hurt me sure made her look like a SAINT in ex's eyes!

Doesn't TAM have a 'vomit' emotocon here SOMEWHERE??

Vega


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

*The Lie*: I'm going shopping at Walmart.

*The Truth*: She was f**king him at a cheap motel.

*The Lie*: I'm staying late to get some schoolwork done.

*The Truth*: She was having sex with him in his beat up truck.

*The Lie*: I'm going over to check on my mother.

*The Truth*: She was giving him a blow job in her mother's garage.

*The Lie*: I'm meeting with my friends after work for drinks.

*The Truth*: After drinks with her friends she met up with him for sex.

*The Lie*: "insert name of friend" is having a retirement party/birthday party/school get-together/anniversary celebration/baby shower/wedding shower

*The Truth*: Afterwards she would meet him for sex.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

The Lie: You are my soul mate.

The Truth: I banged another guy in a restaurant men's room and did not use condems because he said he was "clean".


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

*THE LIE: "It just happened".*

OMG I got the same excuse. It just happened, I did not mean for it to. It was a huge mistake.


----------



## Burned (Jul 13, 2013)

*The Lie*
"You are the most caring and loving man I have the pleasure of waking up next to every morning, you are so loved and appreciated"

*The Truth*
"I know this because I have woke up with 2 different men and they can't compare to you" "You are such a good man I think about you when I'm with him"


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

LIE - I have not been in contact with her and stop accusing me. You act all evil after we have been doing great

TRUTH - Did not accuse just asked. And he got an email from her, so yes there is contact on her part. His too maybe if he responded on a computer other than the home one.


----------



## Burned (Jul 13, 2013)

*The Lie*

"Don't know what you heard but as far as I know nothing happened with him" "I went for a walk a woke up in my tent"

*The Truth*

I'm sure you didn't hear all of it, I went for a walk and had sex for hours then woke up in my tent with him next to me"


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Actually Matt, you did get a lie when she pledged to be faithful to you in her vows. You just didn't realize that she meant it conditionally until she wanted to ignore them.
> 
> It doesn't matter that she informed you before she cheated. She still lied you.


Well, no, she had told me: "If xxx ever comes back to town, I'd have difficulty in resisting him."

And yes, he did come back to town and she did have difficulty in resisting him.

So I even had the damn truth beforehand! 

This song has special significance for me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHULB63rmNk


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

the lie: We just talk about everyday stuff you know. 

The truth: We talk about how bad each others marriages are and we are only talking when you are not around.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

LIE - I made my last contact with her today to tell her no more contact. It is over but we are not ok either.

TRUTH - I contacted her the very next day but hoping you don;t find out.


----------



## clouded_3953 (Oct 30, 2013)

JustGrinding said:


> *The Lies:*
> 
> I swear on a stack of Bibles . . .
> 
> ...



I swear on the kids...I will never say this unless it was the truth...blah, blah. It was and always will be a LIE!!

I swear on my mom...

I give you my WORD...and I will only give you my WORD if it's the truth from now on babe...

I put it on my life, your life, kids...

ALL STILL LIES!!! 
I dont even ask anymore...whats the point, I know it will be a LIE.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

THE LIE: (Sitting in the driveway in his car, on the phone. (Daily)) : "That was my boss. I don't know why he always calls me after I leave the office."

THE TRUTH: I'm talking to one of several women trying to hook-up for sex.

THE LIE: "I don't know who's jacket that is"

THE TRUTH: That's the jacket the girl I was screwing last night left in my car.

THE LIE: Re: no sex life. "Everything is fine, we're just so busy with the kids"

THE TRUTH: My sex life is fantastic, I get laid all the time while you are home with the kids.

Soooo many more but my battery is dying.


----------

